# Wild Horses! [Close up pics!]



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

My family and I, minus my sister, went up to the Saguaro Lake today just as something to do and to enjoy at the beautiful scenery. On the way up, we spotted some horses in the brush, but we couldn't stop at the time so we were going to see if we could see them on the way, back. Fortunately, after a little looking, we did spot them again! 
They were pretty far out so I decided to take my camera and try to get closer to them. There was at least two foals, 2 stallions, and 4 mares! It was insanely awesome, I got pretty close but they were pretty skittish so I didn't push it. The grey stallion was so gorgeous and the foals were adorable! Then a little farther along we saw a beautiful grey mare and a gorgeous sorrel foal, but I didn't get a chance to get pictures of them 
Anyways, enjoy!!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Few more


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW! thats so cool! luck duck you! They are so cute!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome! I live up in the White Mountains (AZ) and I have wild horse pictures too. Maybe I should look them up and post them.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Very cool!!!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

That would be awesome trailhorserider, i'd love for you to share your pics!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that darker gray horse is absolutely stunning. Gorgeous pix and you are so lucky to have been able to get so close to them. I am so jealous.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

They are so gorgeous...and quite refined...me want the dapple grey stally!!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Dang that's amazing! You are sooo lucky!_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Two stallions? Really? I can't believe one hasn't been run off yet. 

They are beautiful though. Doesn't it make you think we spoil ours too much, considering how fine they'd be if they were wild? Lol. It makes me want to convince my mare she won't melt in the rain.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I bet the darker gray wasn't much more than a 2 year old, if that old. That white stally probably didn't feel threatened by such a young, inexperienced male yet so just hadn't run him off...........yet.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha, I think the white stallion was pretty old, but he was missing parts of his ears so he was probably a good fighter. I think the grey stallion was so gorgeous too! I am so glad I had my camera handy!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Have you ever gone tubing down the Salt River by Saguaro Lake? I often see them when I go. It's just fabulous to see horses in their natural environment. I often see them driving down Hwy 87 too, through the Pima and Yavapi reservations.


----------

